# To Confirm: Best day to candle?



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

It is my understanding that I should probably candle about day 7. That will be tomorrow evening. I can't believe it, I am one third the way through my first hatching. I hope at least some make it. 

Then, candle again just before lock down, if I am correct?

Both times, remove eggs that are not developing, or have not continued to develop?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Day 7 is the best first day for those just starting. Candling is sort of reading an egg. When you've done it for a while you will be able to tell more more quickly.

Do not be real quick to toss on the first candling. Not until you've practiced a few more times. Day 14 is a good time to recheck and then toss those that are not showing signs of development or have died or developed blood rings. 

Warning, have a good hold on the eggs you candle. Seeing them bopping around in there can be a surprise.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi. Okay, thanks Robin. We will candle tonight, but will not throw them out just yet. This will be my first time candling eggs. I hope we have some little guys growing in there!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you. It is a pretty satisfying endeavor to know that there is little ones growing in the eggs and then to have them hatch.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, that didn't go so well. Maybe my torch (flashlight) was too large, or maybe the beam too wide. We could not really see through the eggs like I thought we would be able to. Should we have a specific type of light to do this with?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've always used a mini maglight with it set to a narrow beam. With fresh batteries I could even see through the thick shells of Guinea eggs.

Something you might have easy access to is a flower pot with a hole in the bottom and light bulb screwed in to a socket. You place the flower upside down over the light bulb and use the condensed light coming through the hole to candle the egg.


----------



## lakesidemaiden (Jun 23, 2014)

I've used both a flashlight and (surprisingly) my iPhone flashlight and I've found that cupping my hands around the light then having someone place the egg on top of my cupped hands makes it light the interior better. I've ordered an actual candler for our 7 day candling on our latest hatch, it will be here on Friday (yay!) which is when the 7 day candling is lol


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

This is what a chicken egg should (roughly) look like on day 5-6. Also, this shows how I put the egg on the flashlight and cup around it to focus the light through the shell. This is a white bantam duck egg, so it is vey easy to see into it, my brown chicken eggs are much harder, but at least this can give you an idea of what to look for! 
My husband is a firefighter and this is a special LED flashlight that clips to his helmet and allows him to see where he is in a burning house, so it is VERY bright. I had a cheap mini maglight and I could see shadows and such but nothing like this. Love it!


----------

